# Iphone introuvable lors de la synchro



## masterpact777 (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis qq. semaines, j ai ce pb récurrent lors de mes synchro des 2 iPhone ( Edge & 4 ): 
a la fin de chaque synchro, itunes me donne une fenêtre avec ce message: 
"l Iphone "Iphone 4" ne peut pas être synchronisé. Le fichier requis est introuvable".
Je clique sur ok pour fermer cette fenêtre, la synchro se finit.

Mais il faut savoir que la synchro c est bien passée et que les fichiers qui doivent être synchro, l ont été parfaitement.

Que dois je faire pour faire disparaitre cette fenêtre..... apparemment inutile et qui ralenti ma synchro.

merci de votre aide.


----------



## masterpact777 (4 Mai 2011)

Pas d idée pour résoudre ce pb?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

Cela se produit il quelque soit l'ordre dans lequel tu synchronises tes appareils ?
As tu essayé de synchroniser l'iphone 4 deux fois de suite et vérifier si à la 2eme synchro cette fenêtre apparait ?


----------



## masterpact777 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Cette fenetre apparait a n importe quelle synchro et ds n importe quel ordre:
Iphone 1 seul, Iphone 4 seul ( et meme 2 synchro de suite !! )

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

2 synchro de suite...avec l'iPhone 4 ?
Je te demande ça parceque ça m'est arrivé et le fait de synchroniser plusieurs fois de suite avec l'iPhone concerné par cette fenêtre l'a faite disparaitre.


----------



## masterpact777 (7 Mai 2011)

Pour ma part, toujours rien...... cette fenetre est toujours présente et a chaque synchro.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## masterpact777 (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

je crois avoir trouvé la cause de ce pb... mais je n arrive pas a y remédier.
Le pb vient des répertoires PHOTOS de la synchronisation: si je coche un répertoire iPhoto, la synchro (qui est la dernière étape de la synchro) commence mais le "fameux" message apparait au bout de qq. secondes....

Je fais ok; la synchro s arrête.
Les photos sont bien dans l iphone car apparait dans la barre de capacité... mais elles ne sont pas visibles dans l iPhone ( en utilisant l icône PHOTOS )

J ai essayé de changer de repertoire photos mais rien n y fait.

Ce message d erreur disparait qd je décoche la synchro pour des photos.

Je ne sias toujours pas de quel fichier ce message parle. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## arbaot (14 Juin 2011)

peut-être que le dossier "iPod Photo Cache" est corrompu ou introuvable
(il contient la version des photos a synchroniser sur les iTrucs) 

normalement il se trouve dans le paquet "iPhoto Library"


tu peux *l'effacer* il va se recréer à la prochaine sync d'un iTruc

*clic droit sur "iPhoto Library" : Afficher le contenu du paquet
puis mettre à la corbeille le dossier "iPod Photo Cache"*


----------



## masterpact777 (17 Juin 2011)

Super TOP !!!! 

Merci a toi Arbaot!! 
plus de message d erreurs, la synchro est nickel et j ai récupéré mes albums photos sur mon I4 et sur mes autres iPhones!!!

Merci encore.


----------



## arbaot (19 Juin 2011)

pour compléter un article MAcGé (posterieur à ta demande)
et le lien support apple


----------

